# Do You Have A Velcro Dog



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Who up here has a velcro dog? Most of my dogs have been 'velcroy' to some degree or another.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, she is with me all the time whether its following me or laying down very close to where I am. She will do stuff on her own, sleep away from me, and play, but once I start moving around so does she. She even guards the bathroom door


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Yes, Joey is a velcro dog. He's very attached to my husband. 

We've never let him out of his fenced-in area off leash, but yesterday, my husband decided to let him out while we were trimming hedges in the driveway. He sat in the garage for a while, watching us; as soon as my husband moved closer to the front of the house, Joey started moving up. He did not let my husband out of his sight.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes, he's not glued to my side like Jazzy is but he stays in whatever room I'm in and when we're on off leash walks he's always watching to see where I am


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sin is 100% a velcro dog. :wub:


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes. She scratches the bathroom door when in there, lays outside the shower when i take one and rarely leaves my side. I hear she's much more balanced when I'm not home.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Definitely. He follows us around everywhere and he is great off-leash in the yard while we're playing with him, or even just sitting on the porch. He has never shown any interest in trying to leave the yard, but stays right with us.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Yes, almost too much.

I took her for a walk with a friend at a conservation area this weekend. She barked the whole time because my friends dogs would run out of sight and she wanted to follow, but she wouldn't leave me. 

Also, doing restrained recalls, she freaks because someone is holding her back from me. Leaving her at daycare is getting easier, but I still have to sneak out when she's not looking and she's glued to me at home.

She even lays on the bath mat when I have a shower 

I do like that she's so attached to me, but I wish she'd cut the strings just a little!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, but he isn't our GSD. Nita is a good mix of loving yet not too clingy. Koda, has to touch someone.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

blackshep said:


> She even lays on the bath mat when I have a shower


At least she lays out of the bathtub, mine has her whole head in the shower with me


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

Hubby says Harley is attached to my hip!!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes.... That's my Duke. My shadow. Could care less about playing with the others 90% of the time... just wants me.

Zira could care less.... she checks in, but that's about it.

Storm is at the age where she thinks she's big and tough... she doesn't need me now. lol.


----------



## Tango (Aug 1, 2012)

Tango is still just a pup but he will fetch a chew toy and come sit in my lap to chew on it


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Tango said:


> Tango is still just a pup but he will fetch a chew toy and come sit in my lap to chew on it


I have a velcro dog. She's velcro'd to the couch most of the time.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Not totally, but I do find a certain dog laying on my feet at times when I sit down  I only tell him to go somewhere else if the kids are trying to get to me but other then that he's laying on my darn feet sometimes


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

My little one would run right over top of him and he could if he had to, but that is bad manners


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

No, not really. They do like to lay by me if I am on the computer, and will start out cuddling in bed with me but then jump down to find somewhere else to sleep.

To be honest, I am not a huge fan of overly cuddly dogs/animals. I like my space - but I do like them around me.

Both my dogs (either nature or nurture) are not velcro dogs and I am totally fine with that.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

llombardo said:


> At least she lays out of the bathtub, mine has her whole head in the shower with me


Ha ha ha! She probably would too, but I have the door shut! 

Too cute!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Finn can be when he wants to. If I am home by myself, he has a tendency to stick close. If my husband is home, he will do his own thing, but on the same floor as everyone else.


----------



## Curious (Jul 23, 2012)

One, not so much. The other is attached to my wife. Where you find one you will find the other.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Is there an absolutely, but "Only if other dogs, birds, rabbits, and small rodents aren't around" option?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog can be in the same room but he doesn't have to be close.
we can move from room to room and he doesn't always follow.
if we stay up to late for him he'll go to our bedroom and either
lay on our bed or his. when we sit on the sofa he'll jump on it,
not all of the time but enough where i consider it a lot.


----------



## ImaginaryBee (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes and No lol
Bella tried to be in the same room with me. If I walk to the kitchen she eventually makes her way in there. If I am sitting int he living room she is normally at my feet or within a few feet away.
If we are outside, she runs and plays but always comes back to me. If I happen to walk away outside no matter where she is she follows. At times I need to go inside to get a toy or drink for the husband and kids and she will wait at the back door until I return. 
So while she tries to be around me, she also isn't glued to my side to the point of getting in the way.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky is close by most of the time.If Im upstairs he's upstairs. If Im outside he's outside but he's not velcro. He wants me in sight but he doesn't crowd.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Sib is velcro..but has bad manners..she is always walking ahead of me and looking back waiting for me to follow..Slows me down when I am in a hurry...and it gets real annoying..


----------



## Radio (Aug 28, 2012)

Cooper prefers to play with my husband, but is definitely more attached to me. I can't even go to the bathroom without him following along. Whenever I move around the house, he's just a few feet behind. Thankfully he generally stays out of the way, but he's forever in sight.


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Yes, Jaeger is attached to me all the time when I'm home. Follows me all over the house, from room to room and always has to be next to me. He cuddles! Tries to crawl in my lap when I get home from work for his hugs. A part of him always has to touch us somewhere. Usually has his head on my feet, . I like it, he even presses against me when I let him in from outside, as if giving me a caress. He snuggles DH, too, but I'm the one he will follow everywhere.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden follows me everywhere, but doesn't really seek affection. He prefers just to know where I am and keep an eye on me, but he isn't constantly in my lap looking for attention. That said, I still can't shower by myself


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Zeus pretty much HAS TO be touching me or close by ALL THE FRIGGIN TIME!!!! I go to sleep, he comes on the bed, comes to my side, he moves the covers with his mouth, lays down on his side with his back pressed really hard against me and then he will use his mouth to pull the covers back over him and he will fall asleep just like that happy as all ****.

If I am in the bathroom for any reason through the day, he MUST come and lay down next to me. Sometimes I have to stop him from climbing in the bath tub with me. When I'm showering, he has his head sticking through the curtain staring at me pretty much the entire time.



Juno only becomes velcro when she wants something i.e. pets/food/water/outside


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, most certainly I do. 2 of them, a female and male. Everywhere I go, especially the female. To the point of sometimes I get so tired of having her in my lap, I have to move her off.


----------

